# does chalamidia mean i cant egg share



## LauraLoo20 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi girlies, 
i need to raid your brains. im 20 and need to do ivf and really really considering taking part in an egg sharing scheme. My tubes are blocked because i had chlamidia. do u think that this would mean i cant do egg sharing


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would ask your clinic it probably doesn't preclude you as long as it is eradicated, the reason you need IVF is the damage it can do and the impantation.  Have you also seen the hidden C test that the ladies are doing - look on the Greek thread as that is where most women had it first although it is available in the UK privately or you can send the speciment to them- these ladies  are testing negative on usual UK tests urine, swas and bloods but positive on menstral blood that is tested on and need dfferent Antibiotic treatments.

Good luck


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Lauraloo,

The test is standard procedure to give and BFP the best chance of sticking I think (I am no IVF expert, this is our 1st tx   ) As far as I know it doesnt stop you egg sharing. You have to have antibiotics before you start tx but i dont think it will stop you egg sharing. The best thing to do is phone the clinic you are thinking of using and ask


----------

